# Vos avis sur gentoo

## Nonolander

Bonjour, voilà je suis un utilisateur de Linux depuis plusieurs années maintenant, je me suis exclusivement orienté vers des distributions binaire comme Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian et Archlinux. Ces derniers temps je m'intéresse beaucoup à Gentoo et j'aurais quelques questions à poser aux habitués de la dites distribution. Quels sont les avantages de Gentoo pour vous ? La trouvez vous plus stable que d'autres distribution en continue("Rolling Release") ? Pour un débutant en compilation de programme pensez-vous qu'il est difficile de gérer portage avec les multiples fichiers de configurations(/etc/make.conf, keyword, etc...) ainsi que les use flags ? Pouvez-vous me donner en ordre d'idée le temps de compilation pour un "petit", "moyen" et "gros" logiciel et le matériel sur lequel vous l'avez compilé ? Quel est votre fréquence de mise à jour(système) ? Et a chacune de ces mises à jours, quel est votre temps moyen de compilation ? Et sur quel matériel ? Enfin, Gentoo peut-il convenir à un utilisateur "normal"(utilisation : multimédia, recherches internet, Jeux(steam)) ? 

Merci pour avoir pris le temps de me lire, 

Nonolander.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour Nonolander,

Les expériences d'utilisation de Gentoo sont assez variées, comme sur beaucoup d'autres distributions.

Je suis arrivé ici il y a un bon moment après un parcours ayant commencé sur une distribution classique (Red Hat ou SuSE en 1997), puis, devant compiler mon noyau pour le modem ADSL, la carte graphique, la carte son, passer à LFS autour des années 2000. LFS est très didactique, mais quand il faut reconstruire un système, cela me prenait énormément de temps (à l'époque, sur un processeur à 166 MHz, il fallait presque une semaine pour GCC ou glibc). Et mettre à jour n'était pas prévu. J'ai alors découvert Gentoo en 2004, qui proposait un système basé sur sources et automatisé.

J'ai toujours été en "instable" et à l'époque, ce l'était vraiment (instable). Il arrivait que pendant plusieurs jours ou semaines, je n'obtienne plus d'environnement graphique ou tel service. Mais je n'ai jamais eu vraiment de crash, et j'ai toujours pu retourner à une situation utilisable, grâce au support de la communauté et la documentation (pas toujours Gentoo, merci les moteurs de recherche).

Mais depuis 2010, "instable" est très stable, je n'ai vraiment aucun souci.

Au bout de plus de 12 ans d'utilisation, ce que j'apprécie surtout est le choix : par le jeu des USE, profils et virtuals, l'utilisateur final peut affiner son système en choisissant très souvent parmi plusieurs alternatives (systemd ou pas, environnement graphique, serveur sql, implémentation SSL ou codecs vidéo...).

Je ne crois pas aux optimisations qui feraient gagner du temps. Je préfère des CFLAGS stables (j'ai donné avec -O3 qui crashaient sur un AMD Athlon). 

Sur des machines récentes (Pentium G, Core i5), installer un stage3 et le personnaliser prend quelques heures. Tout reconstruire (quand GCC change de version majeure) prend 24 à 48h, mais le système est toujours opérationnel et réactif (utiliser PORTAGE_NICENESS).

Par le fait que Gentoo est une distribution maintenue uniquement par des volontaires bénévoles qui choisissent ce qu'ils veulent faire.

Gentoo est très proche d'un système au plus proche des versions récentes, tout dépend des priorités et modes.

Mais en général, çà le fait bien  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais depuis 2010, "instable" est très stable, je n'ai vraiment aucun souci.
> 
> 

 

Certes, mais les mises à jour ne sont-elles pas plus fréquentes que sur la branche stable ? Donc, plus de paquets à compiler, et peut-être plus de temps à y consacrer ?

Pour répondre à quelques questions précisemment :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel est votre fréquence de mise à jour(système) ? Et a chacune de ces mises à jours, quel est votre temps moyen de compilation ? Et sur quel matériel ?
> 
> 

 

Sur la branche stable, j'essaye d'effectuer mes mises à jour tous les 3 ou 4 jours, si je n'oublie pas. Je ne reste jamais plus d'une semaine sans mise à jour.

De cette façon, ma liste de paquets à compiler n'est jamais très grande (ou rarement), et lorsqu'un problème survient, il est plus facile d'en identifier la source.

Pour le temps de mise à jour, çà peut varier entre 1 minute et 1 heure (voire un peu plus), selon le nombre et le type de paquets.

Généralement, je lance ma commande emerge avec l'option --ask, je vérifie la liste des paquets à mettre à jour, j'appuie sur entrée, et je reviens une heure plus tard pour vérifier que tout s'est bien terminé et effectuer d'éventuelles manipulations si nécessaire. J'utilise essentiellement un coreI5 qui construit des paquets binaires (et me sert aussi de serveur distcc), que je redéploie ensuite sur un autre système équivalent.

Par exemple, pour firefox :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tue Jan 10 09:36:29 2017 >>> www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1
> 
> merge time: 24 minutes and 9 seconds.
> ...

 

Pour les très gros logiciels (libreoffice en tête), j'utilise les versions -bin si possible.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, Gentoo peut-il convenir à un utilisateur "normal"(utilisation : multimédia, recherches internet, Jeux(steam)) ?
> 
> 

 

Si c'est toi qui gère, aucun problème. Ici plusieurs utilisateurs « normaux » utilisent Gentoo tous les jours, steam y compris.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quels sont les avantages de Gentoo pour vous ?
> 
> 

 

La modularité et les useflags. Ensuite, quelques fois il m'arrive de suivre le développement d'un logiciel spécifique, et de vouloir patcher et compiler la version live dudit logiciel depuis les sources du dépôt upstream. Je n'aurais absolument aucune idée de comment procéder sur une distribution classique (sans risquer de casser le système).

----------

## Nonolander

Bonjour, merci à xaviermiller et netfab pour avoir partagé vos avis sur Gentoo. Pourriez-vous partager vos fichiers de configuration pour portage tel que /etc/make.conf et les différents use flags que vous utilisez, pour avoir une idée de votre configuration lors de la compilation ? 

 *Quote:*   

> J'utilise essentiellement un coreI5 qui construit des paquets binaires (et me sert aussi de serveur distcc), que je redéploie ensuite sur un autre système équivalent.

 

Le serveur Distcc permet d'utiliser plusieurs ordinateurs en réseau pour compiler réduisant ainsi le temps de compilation si je ne me trompe pas ? Le temps de compilation précédemment énoncé inclut-il distcc ou seulement un seul ordinateur en local ?

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple, pour firefox

 

Pour vous, est-ce que Firefox est un "petit", "moyen", "gros", "très gros" logiciel a compiler ? Avez vous déjà essayer de compiler Libre office ? Et quel temps cela vous a pris ? Il me semble qu'il y a aussi une version binaire de Firefox, est-ce que vous compiler toujours ce programme ou utilisez-vous le binaire ? Si vous le compiler, quelles sont vos raisons ?

Quelqu'un aurait des retour sur le temps de compilation de kde plasma ? Et sur quel matériel ?

Trouvez-vous que compiler le noyau Linux "aux petits oignon" pour sa propre machine soit un réel avantage pour gentoo ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne crois pas aux optimisations qui feraient gagner du temps. Je préfère des CFLAGS stables (j'ai donné avec -O3 qui crashaient sur un AMD Athlon).

 

Vous utilisez donc le niveau d'optimisation -O2  ?

 *Quote:*   

> Tout reconstruire (quand GCC change de version majeure) prend 24 à 48h, mais le système est toujours opérationnel et réactif (utiliser PORTAGE_NICENESS).

 

24 à 48h de compilation non stop ? Ça fait un peu peur.. 

 *Quote:*   

> Sur la branche stable, j'essaye d'effectuer mes mises à jour tous les 3 ou 4 jours, si je n'oublie pas. Je ne reste jamais plus d'une semaine sans mise à jour.

 

La branche stable n'est donc pas en "freeze" comme sur Debian ? 

J'ai aussi découvert une autre distribution similaire qui s'appelle Funtoo, l'avez-vous déjà essayé ? Quels sont vos ressentis ? Il y a quelques années, il me semble qu'il était mentionné que Funtoo intégrait plusieurs améliorations comparé à Gentoo tel que l'utilisation de git en lien et place de rsync pour portage, qu'en est-il d'aujourd'hui ?  Est-ce que ces améliorations valent la peine ? Est-ce que ces améliorations ont été inclut dans Gentoo ?

Merci pour avoir pris le temps de me lire,

Nonolander.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour et bienvenue!

En mode réponse rapide:

je plussoie tous les arguments de mes collègues sur le choix et la souplesse de Gentoo, en ajoutant l'aspect didactique de la chose.

distcc ne me semble plus vraiment une bonne idée, vu, comme le disait xaviermiller, les temps actuellement nécessaires pour installer un paquet sur des machines modernes, et qu'il faut que toutes les machines soient paramétrées et allumées quand tu veux installer un paquet.

un noyau fait main est très intéressant pour apprendre (encore un fois), et surtout le ratio "ce que je garde/ce que je vire" est impressionnant. Rien d'obligatoire, et cela peut être fait en son temps. Ceci dit, j'aime bien car cela permet de maîtriser sa machine (l'aspect drivers du noyau) et savoir que le matériel ne marche pas par magie, et que plus tard si quelque chose déconne, on sait vers quoi regarder.

les CFLAGS: on a tous joué les kékés au moins une fois pour voir ce que ça donne (fais pas semblant, on sait que tu vas tenter au moins une fois aussi  :Wink: ), et on est souvent revenu sur le paramétrage type "safe CFLAGS"

sur un CPU Atom, oui, les temps de compilation sont pénibles. mais comme déjà signalé, cela ne pose pas de problème car la machine reste 100% disponible avec la précaution déjà citée.

branche stable en freeze? What? Tu semblais toi même savoir ce qu'était une rolling release dans ton post original...  :Smile:  Après, rien ne t'obliges à mettre à jour ta machine tous les jours, si tu n'as pas de bug résolus dans une MAJ ni de faille de sécurité. Mais comme signalé, faire une MAJ tous les 6 mois peut être un peu plus dur (rien d'insurmontable) si plusieurs changements importants sont survenus entre temps.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourriez-vous partager vos fichiers de configuration pour portage tel que /etc/make.conf et les différents use flags que vous utilisez, pour avoir une idée de votre configuration lors de la compilation ?
> 
> 

 

Cela n'aurait pas grand intérêt. Chaque système est différent, chaque configuration aussi.

Chez moi le make.conf contient la configuration globale, et ensuite j'affine en utilisant les package.use :

```

$ ls -lh /etc/portage/package.use/

total 20K

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3,9K  3 oct.  10:57 abi_x86_32

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3,0K 23 janv. 09:10 common

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  778  8 janv. 11:27 coreI5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  326 26 oct.   2014 cross-armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  174  5 juin   2016 kde-apps

```

Si tu débutes, la meilleure chose à faire selon moi est de selectionner le profil qui te convient à l'installation (desktop, gnome, kde, ...), puis de modifier les useflags au fur et à mesure que tu installes les paquets, si besoin.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le temps de compilation précédemment énoncé inclut-il distcc ou seulement un seul ordinateur en local ?
> 
> 

 

Seulement un coreI5.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> est-ce que Firefox est un "petit", "moyen", "gros", "très gros" logiciel a compiler ?
> 
> Il me semble qu'il y a aussi une version binaire de Firefox, est-ce que vous compiler toujours ce programme ou utilisez-vous le binaire ? Si vous le compiler, quelles sont vos raisons ?1
> ...

 

Moyen. C'est vrai qu'il existe aussi la version -bin. Je ne l'ai jamais utilisée, mais c'est plus par habitude. J'estime que son temps de compilation reste acceptable.

Il m'est déjà arrivé de vouloir changer de navigateur, et de regarder par exemple du côté de chromium. Mais lorsque je vois 1/2 Go de sources, et sans version -bin, je fais marche arrière (et là en écrivant ces lignes je vois qu'il est possible d'installer la version -bin de debian par overlay).

Pour moi, un gros logiciel à compiler est par exemple dev-lang/ghc. Je ne sais pas si la situation est toujours la même ou non, mais à l'époque où je l'utilisais, le système de build n'autorisait pas les compilations parallèles, et çà pouvait mettre une heure à lui tout seul.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Avez vous déjà essayer de compiler Libre office ?
> 
> 

 

Non, je l'utilise très peu, aucun intérêt. De plus, la version -bin de libreoffice dans portage n'est pas la version -bin officielle : c'est une version compilée par les développeurs gentoo, donc mieux intégrée dans la distribution.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous utilisez donc le niveau d'optimisation -O2 ?
> 
> 

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La branche stable n'est donc pas en "freeze" comme sur Debian ?
> 
> 

 

Non, elle évolue continuellement, mais probablement moins vite que la branche « instable ».

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trouvez-vous que compiler le noyau Linux "aux petits oignon" pour sa propre machine soit un réel avantage pour gentoo ? 
> 
> 

 

Point de vue fonctionnement du kernel par rapport au système, probablement aucune différence entre un kernel compilé main et un générique, à partir du moment où tous les pilotes necessaires sont bien présents.

La différence se fait peut-être au moment de la configuration/compilation : un kernel générique compilera et installera des dizaines de pilotes inutilement.

Configuration inexistante, mais compilation/installation plus longue. Jamais essayé. Un choix à faire.

----------

## Biloute

Ne te pose pas trop de question vas-y test gentoo.

L'essayer c'est l'adopter.   :Very Happy: 

Tu vas passer une bonne journée à installer les bases et tu vas peut-être galérer mais les moteurs de recherches sont tes amis et notre forum aussi.

Tu peux déjà commencer par rechercher quelqu'un qui a installé gentoo sur la même machine que toi. Tu veux installer sur quel model?

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

je vais me permettre de donner aussi un avis même si je ne suis qu'un "noob". 

J'ai travaillé quelques années comme admin. sys sur pratiquement tous les Unix du commerce et j'ai installé mon premier Linux (Slackware) dans la première moitié des années 90.

J'ai essayé de nombreuses autres distributions mais qui ne me satisfaisaient pas : je ne cherche pas du desktop, du windows like, mais plutôt du serveur, des machines parfois rustiques, voir sans X, mais poussées au maximum de leurs performances, des alternatives libres aux solutions Windows professionnelles payantes et parfois mal foutues. 

J'ai ensuite un temps utilisé openBSD et beaucoup aimé le système de port, qui procure un système d'une grande intégrité, les dépendances devant être respectées pour qu'un logiciel soit installé. Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux.

Le seul système ou j'ai pu retrouver à la fois cette intégrité de l'os et une offre logicielle conséquente, c'est Gentoo. Les développeurs (merci à eux) font un boulot énorme, et je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible sur d'autres systèmes de switcher de version python, php ou autre en une ligne de commande (eselect).

Finalement quand on fait du développement, des machines de test, Gentoo offre un confort, une robustesse, une modularité, une granularité, qui me conviennent.

Contrairement à Windows ou d'autres distributions, réinstaller n'est souvent pas l'option la plus simple, ce qui demande analyse et compréhension (au moins partielle) du système pour se sortir d'un problème. Gentoo est une remise en question permanente, un linux de haut niveau et arriver à se débrouiller avec, c'est l'assurance d'être en mesure de maîtriser facilement et profondément toutes les autres distributions, mais effectivement, une fois qu'on l'a essayé, sauf a y être forcé, comme par exemple dans un environnement professionnel, on a vraiment pas envie d'en pratiquer d'autres. J'aimerais en savoir plus, l'utiliser plus, j'en mets sur toutes mes machines, et j'aimerais industrialiser la chose, ce que je vais forcément finir par faire.

Distcc à des contraintes que je n'aime pas et aurait peut être besoin de petites améliorations, mais je l'ai déjà utilisé avec plus ou moins de bonheur (j'avais encore récemment sur mon réseau perso des P4 (sans X)).

Depuis quelques temps mon petit squatte mon i5-6400 16Go sous W10/Gentoo pour jouer, du coup contrairement à mon habitude (de ne même pas installer X), j'ai commencé a me faire un desktop avec LXDE, j'ai acheté la semaine dernière chez un broker pour 120€ (il était sur ebay et j'étais seul enchérisseur) une machine DELL Optiplex 3010 architecturée autour d'un Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G850 @ 2.90GHz (un dual core d'il y a environ 5 ans / Gravure 32nm) avec 4Go de RAM et compilé libre office en 3h si j'en crois les logs (mais sans compter les dépendances). J'aime bien pousser mes nouveaux proc pour voir.

```
1485107445:  >>> emerge (43 of 43) app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1 to /

1485107446:  === (43 of 43) Cleaning (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1.ebuild)

1485107450:  === (43 of 43) Compiling/Merging (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1.ebuild)

1485118346:  === (43 of 43) Merging (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1.ebuild)

1485118370:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-office/libreoffice:0

1485118381:  === (43 of 43) Updating world file (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1)

1485118381:  === (43 of 43) Post-Build Cleaning (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/libreoffice/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1.ebuild)

1485118381:  ::: completed emerge (43 of 43) app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1 to /

1485118381:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1485118382:  *** exiting successfully.

1485118384:  *** terminating.
```

```
date -d@1485107445

dim. janv. 22 18:50:45 CET 2017
```

```
date -d@1485118384

dim. janv. 22 21:53:04 CET 2017
```

3h30 en comptant les dépendances ... mais bon j'ai un peu cassé le bench car j'ai recompilé un kernel (pour les options eeprom et i2e), lm_sensors, gkmrl, surfé sur le web et fait d'autres trucs en même temps.

```
1485105777:  >>> emerge (1 of 43) sys-devel/ucpp-1.3.4 to /

1485105787:  === (1 of 43) Cleaning (sys-devel/ucpp-1.3.4::/usr/portage/sys-devel/ucpp/ucpp-1.3.4.ebuild)

1485105787:  === (1 of 43) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/ucpp-1.3.4::/usr/portage/sys-devel/ucpp/ucpp-1.3.4.ebuild)

1485105796:  === (1 of 43) Merging (sys-devel/ucpp-1.3.4::/usr/portage/sys-devel/ucpp/ucpp-1.3.4.ebuild)

1485105797:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/ucpp:0
```

```
date -d@1485105777

dim. janv. 22 18:22:57 CET 2017
```

Depuis j'ai tout transféré par cpio en quelques minutes sur un vieux SSD et démarre ma config en quelques secondes (le démarrage étant ralenti surtout par le DHCP), pour les applis c'est aussi du quasi instantané. Bon un SSD, je vais voir combien de temps il va tenir, avant il était déjà sur un P4 sous Gentoo, qui m'a lâché (CM) et donc subissait déjà les compilations des mises à jour, plus les multiples process lancés par crontab pour mes magouilles perso, impliquant chaque jour des milliers de fichiers, des bases de données, sans trop en souffrir et semble en milieu de vie alors qu'il a quelques années.

firefox 50mn

```
1485464324:  >>> emerge (5 of 5) www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1 to /

1485464752:  === (5 of 5) Cleaning (www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-45.6.0-r1.ebuild)

1485464756:  === (5 of 5) Compiling/Merging (www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-45.6.0-r1.ebuild)

1485467383:  === (5 of 5) Merging (www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-45.6.0-r1.ebuild)

1485467385:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/firefox:0

1485467390:  === (5 of 5) Updating world file (www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1)

1485467390:  === (5 of 5) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-45.6.0-r1.ebuild)

1485467390:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 5) www-client/firefox-45.6.0-r1 to /
```

Last edited by brokenHeart on Thu Jan 26, 2017 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

 *Nonolander wrote:*   

> Quels sont les avantages de Gentoo pour vous ? 
> 
> 

 

la flexibilité

 *Nonolander wrote:*   

> La trouvez vous plus stable que d'autres distribution en continue("Rolling Release") ? 
> 
> 

 

non

 *Nonolander wrote:*   

> Gentoo peut-il convenir à un utilisateur "normal"(utilisation : multimédia, recherches internet, Jeux(steam)) ? 
> 
> 

 

oui

https://www.linux.com/news/learn/sysadmin/best-linux-distributions-2017

----------

## Nonolander

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

Elles ont été très utiles pour m'éclaircir les idées sur Gentoo. 

Je pense que je vais me renseigner d'abord sur la configuration du noyau Linux, si je suis sur Gentoo autant faire les choses bien.  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs si vous avez des guides sur le sujets n'hésitez pas !  

J'aurais néanmoins quelques autres questions.

Trouvez-vous la documentation francophone de Gentoo à jour avec celle fournie officiellement ?

Personne n'a de comparatif entre Gentoo et Funtoo ? Un comparatif récent bien entendu.

Merci,

Nonolander.

----------

## geekounet

 *brokenHeart wrote:*   

> Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux.

 

À ce jour, FreeBSD a 27931 ports alors que Gentoo n'a que 19460 packages, donc ce n'est absolument pas vrai.

----------

## k-root

 *Nonolander wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trouvez-vous la documentation francophone de Gentoo à jour avec celle fournie officiellement ?
> 
> 

 

pour la majorité des projets les documentations sont produites prioritairement dans la langue commune en vigueur dans le monde informatique, c-a-d en anglais... elles sont ensuite traduite - ou pas - avec plus ou moins de retard... la seul doc vraiment specifique à gentoo est celle de installation et pour l'utilisastion de portage. pour le reste c'est pas spécifique , la doc en FR sur https://archlinux.fr/ est plutôt bien rédigées.

 *Nonolander wrote:*   

> Je pense que je vais me renseigner d'abord sur la configuration du noyau Linux, si je suis sur Gentoo autant faire les choses bien. :) 
> 
> 

 

un dernier conseil : https://xkcd.com/456/

----------

## brokenHeart

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *brokenHeart wrote:*   Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux. 
> 
> À ce jour, FreeBSD a 27931 ports alors que Gentoo n'a que 19460 packages, donc ce n'est absolument pas vrai.

 

oops   :Embarassed:  c'est vrai aussi avec openBSD ? J'ai jamais trop pratiqué freeBSD mais du coup ça me donnerait presque envie d'aller y faire un tour. 

Peut-être aussi qu'à un moment j'ai eu aussi besoin de quelque chose de spécifique et n'ai pas trouvé le package qui m'était indispensable et aucune alternative chez openBSD alors que sous Linux il y était. J'avoue ne pas du tout connaitre les chiffres par distribution, ni même savoir comment les obtenir.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *brokenHeart wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *brokenHeart wrote:*   Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux. 
> 
> À ce jour, FreeBSD a 27931 ports alors que Gentoo n'a que 19460 packages, donc ce n'est absolument pas vrai. 
> 
> oops   c'est vrai aussi avec openBSD ? J'ai jamais trop pratiqué freeBSD mais du coup ça me donnerait presque envie d'aller y faire un tour. 

 

J'ai été épaté aussi de trouver tout ce que je cherchais sous freebsd, des choses que j'installais hors portage sous gentoo. Par ex: fluxbb, i2pd.

----------

## geekounet

 *brokenHeart wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *brokenHeart wrote:*   Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux. 
> 
> À ce jour, FreeBSD a 27931 ports alors que Gentoo n'a que 19460 packages, donc ce n'est absolument pas vrai. 
> 
> oops   c'est vrai aussi avec openBSD ?

 

OpenBSD en a beaucoup moins, 7790 actuellement. Et NetBSD (pkgsrc) en a un peu plus de 17000.

----------

## brokenHeart

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *brokenHeart wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *brokenHeart wrote:*   Seul problème avec BSD et ses ports, l'offre logicielle, un peu moins abondante qu'avec Linux. 
> 
> À ce jour, FreeBSD a 27931 ports alors que Gentoo n'a que 19460 packages, donc ce n'est absolument pas vrai. 
> 
> oops   c'est vrai aussi avec openBSD ? 
> ...

 

Ok, merci, ce n'étais donc pas qu'une impression la pauvreté de l'offre dans Open (j'aurais du préciser dans mon post initial). Je ne sais plus pourquoi je restais sur OpenBSD et ne suis pas passé sur Free, alors que j'ai essayé d'autres BSD comme Dragonfly.

... Mais tu m'as donné envie de retourner voir du coté de FreeBSD si l'occasion s'en présente.

----------

